# Mealworm beetle colors?



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

My beetles are mostly light colored so far. I have one dark one. My question is why are they so light?  Is it cause they just turned from pupa phase and their still darkening? But that wouldn't make sense because one was already dark when I got it out. And I check every day to twice a day. 
Or could it be gender? Or maybe they're just different colors? :x
Just curious. Kinda hoping its gender so I know what I got but I can't be that lucky.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine vary at first but eventually they are all black...I check the aliens every day/twice some days. I think what happens is the ones that turn into beetles overnight and I don't check until later the next day are very dark already. Others I find very light brown and they are dark within a day usually. 

I read some place that you can't really tell sex so that would toss the color idea or it would have been in one of the zillion mealie farming sites I`ve read (well you would think lol)

The color diff may just be timing


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Coloring has to do with how newly emerged they are. As they harden they will start to turn to black and may even look like they "shrink". I've found a few that were nearly white, super soft as they had no crunch at all to them.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah mkay :3 Thanks ^-^ 
I think opal likes the crunch so I'll wait for them to darken haha


----------

